# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  О форуме и проповеди

## Амира

Все эти обращения, это, конечно, хорошо. Их уже много от разных представителей ИСККОН. Меня другой вопрос волнует, где собственно проповедь, к которой все призывают? Которая должна переместиться из личного общения на ресурсы интернета. Разве этот форум не главный официальный ресурс русскоязычного ИСККОН? Я вот жду активности на форуме. Кажется коронавирус уже давно и все сильнее и сильнее, а активности все нет, к сожалению. Хотя бы один лидер зашел на этот форум и лично написал что-то в поддержку преданным, не говоря о том чтобы проповедовать тут. Не обязательно проповедь должна строиться на принципе я тебе проповедь - ты мне пожертвование. Любовь к Богу можно и нужно распространять бесплатно. А вообще то чистый преданный это простой человек. Это не чиновник за десятью дверями и не король, окруженный тысячами придворных, к которому и близко не подойти. Можно бы лидерам и писать тут на форуме, хотя бы иногда. Интересно бы знать статистику этого форума. Каково число людей ежедневно посещающих этот форум? Я думаю это не малое число.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Интересно бы знать статистику этого форума.


Статистика форума видна на первой странице форума в самом низу.

----------


## Амира

> Статистика форума видна на первой странице форума в самом низу.


Я имела ввиду счетчик посещений с просмотром отчетов. Например, вчера форум посетило столько то человек.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Просто лидеры сейчас задействуют другие ресурсы, т.е. свои ютуб-каналы, аккаунты в соц.сетях. Этот форум - не главный официальный ресурс

----------


## Амира

> Просто лидеры сейчас задействуют другие ресурсы, т.е. свои ютуб-каналы, аккаунты в соц.сетях. Этот форум - не главный официальный ресурс


Всё это у них есть уже давно. Может они об этом не знали. Но у каждого гуру есть свои фан-сайты и аккаунты в соц. сетях с рекламой и выложенными материалами, где какой-нибудь администратор всем этим занимается. Я говорила о реальной связи с людьми и служении, как это делал Враджендра Кумар прабху долгие годы на этом сайте, за что ему большой поклон. И этот раздел был самым посещаемым на форуме. И продолжает делать на своем канале, отвечая на вопросы. А его рубрика "Простые путешествия" просто отличная идея и замечательное служение - возможность людям узнать о святых местах и посетить их. Самостоятельно все это снять, это восхищает. Не помню, чтобы хоть один гуру сделал что-нибудь подобное бесплатно и как реальное служение людям.

----------


## Aryan

> Разве этот форум не главный официальный ресурс русскоязычного ИСККОН? Я вот жду активности на форуме.


Лет 5 назад была начата тема "Форум и сети- какие перспективы?"
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...%B8#post166961
Время приносит перемены, и происходит переоценка тех или иных ресурсов, возможностей и т.д.
На мой взгляд, ценность форума с годами не уменьшилась, а только возросла. Вопрос- что с этой ценностью дальше делать? Вопрос не по теме вируса, сорри за оффтоп.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...%B8#post166961

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Просто лидеры сейчас задействуют другие ресурсы, т.е. свои ютуб-каналы, аккаунты в соц.сетях. Этот форум - не главный официальный ресурс


Я бы назвал этот форум кладбищем по активности. Действительно соцсети гораздо эффективнее

----------


## Амира

Тогда ответьте на вопрос зачем строить храм для Божества? Можно поставить Его по среди улицы, сделать навес и огородить железной решеткой. Ведь это принесет больше пользы, так как Божество смогут увидеть бОльшее количество людей. А храм строят для того, чтобы создать определенную атмосферу. Человек приходит в храм с определенной целью - он идет к Богу, испытывая при этом благоговейные чувства, настраивается на поклонение и желание получить милость. Или если поставить Божество в кинотеатре, то Его там никто и не заметит. Люди ходят туда смотреть фильмы, а не к Богу. Вот такое же чувство у меня возникает, когда я захожу в соц. сети. Для меня соц. сети это место где собираются материалисты совсем для других целей, а не для того чтобы слушать о Боге. Поэтому вайшнавы должны иметь свое место, свою площадку для проповеди, куда люди будут ходить как в храм - пообщаться с Богом, вайшнавами, задать вопросы о Боге, получить милость. Таково моё мнение.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Не совсем понятно, к кому вопрос и какой у него контекст. Наверное ко всем. Я в своём посте просто реальность описал.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Тогда ответьте на вопрос зачем строить храм для Божества? Можно поставить Его по среди улицы, сделать навес и огородить железной решеткой. Ведь это принесет больше пользы, так как Божество смогут увидеть бОльшее количество людей. А храм строят для того, чтобы создать определенную атмосферу. Человек приходит в храм с определенной целью - он идет к Богу, испытывая при этом благоговейные чувства, настраивается на поклонение и желание получить милость. Или если поставить Божество в кинотеатре, то Его там никто и не заметит. Люди ходят туда смотреть фильмы, а не к Богу. Вот такое же чувство у меня возникает, когда я захожу в соц. сети. Для меня соц. сети это место где собираются материалисты совсем для других целей, а не для того чтобы слушать о Боге. Поэтому вайшнавы должны иметь свое место, свою площадку для проповеди, куда люди будут ходить как в храм - пообщаться с Богом, вайшнавами, задать вопросы о Боге, получить милость. Таково моё мнение.


Если в соцсетях подписаны только на преданных, то только преданных вы и будете видеть. Соцсети дают гораздо больше возможностей для общения- прямые эфиры, лёгкая запись и публикация медиа, группы и каналы, опросы и другой интерактив. Трудно представить, как форум может с этим соревноваться. Форум может быть хорош для "лампового" общения. Но, справедливости ради, ретроградность присутствует.

----------


## Амира

> Не совсем понятно, к кому вопрос и какой у него контекст. Наверное ко всем. Я в своём посте просто реальность описал.


Да, ко всем, без претензий к кому-либо. Я считаю так должно быть.




> Если в соцсетях подписаны только на преданных, то только преданных вы и будете видеть. Соцсети дают гораздо больше возможностей для общения- прямые эфиры, лёгкая запись и публикация медиа, группы и каналы, опросы и другой интерактив. Трудно представить, как форум может с этим соревноваться. Форум может быть хорош для "лампового" общения. Но, справедливости ради, ретроградность присутствует.


Заказать создание интерактивного сайта с такой системой управления и такими возможностями для такой богатой организации как ИСККОН это сущие копейки. Создать такую платформу где вайшнавы смогут проповедовать вести блоги, проводить опросы, записывать видео, да и при желании сотня других функций, не просто легко возможно, а и необходимо.

----------


## Амира

> Соцсети дают гораздо больше возможностей для общения- прямые эфиры, лёгкая запись и публикация медиа, группы и каналы, опросы и другой интерактив. Трудно представить, как форум может с этим соревноваться.


Я считаю, это всё не самое главное и даже с теми возможностями, что есть на форуме можно сделать очень много.

----------


## Амира

Ну да, я понимаю, что это всё пустые разговоры и никто этого делать не будет и сама знаю почему.
Почему у каждого гуру, проповедника свой сайт с реквизитами для пожертвований, свои духовные частные фирмы, своя аудитория, свои ученики, которые дарят машины и квартиры, почему каждый работает на себя. Время такое.

----------


## Амира

Мне не жалко и я бы квартиру или машину подарила за любовь к Богу. Но к сожалению не кому...

На всякий случай напишу, что подарю машину, может форум оживится  :smilies: . Если что у меня такая только черного цвета:

----------


## Дамир

Если есть Любовь, то уже ничего не нужно )
Погонять значит любите. Спорткар всё-таки )

----------


## Амира

> Погонять значит любите. Спорткар всё-таки )


Конечно  :smilies: . Ведь хороший водитель намного ближе к Богу, чем плохой проповедник:

Перед вратами рая стоят водитель автобуса и священник.
К ним выходит Святой Петр:
- Ты, водитель, проходи, а ты, батюшка, подожди немного.
Священник возмущается:
- Как так? Я всю жизнь церкви посвятил!
- Ну и что? У тебя в церкви все спали, а у него в автобусе - все молились!

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Да, ко всем, без претензий к кому-либо. Я считаю так должно быть.
> 
> 
> 
> Заказать создание интерактивного сайта с такой системой управления и такими возможностями для такой богатой организации как ИСККОН это сущие копейки. Создать такую платформу где вайшнавы смогут проповедовать вести блоги, проводить опросы, записывать видео, да и при желании сотня других функций, не просто легко возможно, а и необходимо.


По моему, слишком завышенные у вас представления о богатствах организации. Есть опасение, что этот самый интерактивный сайт с системой управления всё равно превратится в междусобойчик.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Мне не жалко и я бы квартиру или машину подарила за любовь к Богу. Но к сожалению не кому...
> 
> На всякий случай напишу, что подарю машину, может форум оживится . Если что у меня такая только черного цвета:


Для проповеди бесполезная машина  :smilies:

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Ну да, я понимаю, что это всё пустые разговоры и никто этого делать не будет и сама знаю почему.
> Почему у каждого гуру, проповедника свой сайт с реквизитами для пожертвований, свои духовные частные фирмы, своя аудитория, свои ученики, которые дарят машины и квартиры, почему каждый работает на себя. Время такое.


Моё сугубое ИМХО:

1. Как организация мы очень слабы. Нас практически нет как организации.
2. Насколько я знаю, гуру и санньяси ежегодно отчитываются о полученных финансах. То есть есть контроль в этом плане. Но в чёт-то я могу согласится с вами - иногда закрадывается в голову мысль, почему при богатых гуру у нас бедные общины?

----------


## Амира

> Но в чёт-то я могу согласится с вами - иногда закрадывается в голову мысль, почему при богатых гуру у нас бедные общины?


Потому что вы забываете в каком мире вы живёте  :smilies: . Возможно вы пытаетесь оценить ситуацию с духовной точки зрения, психологической, общественной или еще какой. Но как только вы вспомните, что живёте в мире где правит рыночная экономика, сразу всё станет понятно. Деньги вкладывают только в курицу, которая несёт золотые яйца  :smilies: .

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Потому что вы забываете в каком мире вы живёте . Возможно вы пытаетесь оценить ситуацию с духовной точки зрения, психологической, общественной или еще какой. Но как только вы вспомните, что живёте в мире где правит рыночная экономика, сразу всё станет понятно. Деньги вкладывают только в курицу, которая несёт золотые яйца .


Ну с этой точки зрения всё хорошо - деньги "вкладываются" в тех гуру, которые "несут золотые яйца", то есть эффективны в проповеди. Правда цыплят по осени считают. Не все популярные гуру действительно окажутся эффективными именно в проповеди сознания Кришны.

----------


## Амира

> Ну с этой точки зрения всё хорошо - деньги "вкладываются" в тех гуру, которые "несут золотые яйца", то есть эффективны в проповеди. Правда цыплят по осени считают. Не все популярные гуру действительно окажутся эффективными именно в проповеди сознания Кришны.


Согласна с вами. Главное понять какая именно эффективность важна для организации. 
Можно нескромный вопрос? Ваш доход - те средства на которые вы живёте, связан с ИСККОН? Т.е. вы работаете на работе абсолютно не связанной с ИСККОН, а ваша проповедь это абсолютно добровольная и бесплатная деятельность?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Согласна с вами. Главное понять какая именно эффективность важна для организации. 
> Можно нескромный вопрос? Ваш доход - те средства на которые вы живёте, связан с ИСККОН? Т.е. вы работаете на работе абсолютно не связанной с ИСККОН, а ваша проповедь это абсолютно добровольная и бесплатная деятельность?


Нескромный, но отвечу. Мой доход в основном с ИСККОН не связан. Даже когда я был президентом храма и региональным секретарём, я ничего не получал от организации. Теперь это моё кредо - не быть финансово связанным с ИСККОН. Я вношу свой, надеюсь позитивный, вклад в жизнь общества. Это меня радует. Хотя проповедовать стараюсь активно. Правда иногда доброжелатели что-то жертвуют, но это нельзя назвать доходом. Я простой человек, не звезда проповеди. Но я вполне это принял как факт своей жизни и просто стараюсь проповедовать в меру своих возможностей.

----------


## Амира

> Нескромный, но отвечу. Мой доход в основном с ИСККОН не связан. Даже когда я был президентом храма и региональным секретарём, я ничего не получал от организации. Теперь это моё кредо - не быть финансово связанным с ИСККОН. Я вношу свой, надеюсь позитивный, вклад в жизнь общества. Это меня радует. Хотя проповедовать стараюсь активно. Правда иногда доброжелатели что-то жертвуют. Но это нельзя назвать доходом. Я простой человек, не звезда проповеди. Но я вполне это принял как факт своей жизни и просто стараюсь проповедовать.


Простите, что заставила отвечать на нескромный вопрос, большое спасибо за ответ.


Просто вспомнила как Сатья дас рассказывал о себе в одной из лекций. Он говорил, приблизительно следующее: "Я был дураком и работал на обычной работе при этом мне денег не хватало даже на трамвай, потом я поумнел и стал проповедником. Теперь я не работаю и денег хватает на всё".
Не дословно но в таком духе. Конечно дураки не работают они поумнели и стали проповедниками. И никто не скажет ничего плохого о своей работе, чего бы на самом деле не происходило, так как в ИСККОН всё же лучше работать чем на заводе, например. В чистоте, почёте и денег хватает. Но от таких проповедников не стоит ждать и того что своей работой они будут нести людям чистое преданное служение. Я понимаю, что проповедник должен на что-то жить и это нормально. Но только чистый преданный способен не превратить проповедь в работу. Вот в чем проблема.

----------


## Дамир

> Просто вспомнила как Сатья дас рассказывал о себе в одной из лекций. Он говорил, приблизительно следующее: "Я был дураком и работал на обычной работе при этом мне денег не хватало даже на трамвай, потом я поумнел и стал проповедником. Теперь я не работаю и денег хватает на всё".


Каждую ситуацию надо рассматривать как отдельно взятую. Не знаю сути сказанного Сатья дасом но точно могу сказать, что у сказанного одним человек и сказанным другим, может иметь разное значение. 
Например : ...потом я поумнел и стал проповедником означает : Раньше я трудился на "Дядю" и едва сводил концы с концами, но когда Всецело предался Господу, то он решил все мои вопросы, в том числе и финансовые. И вот тут всё зависит от того, чьё у меня Сознание. 

1)."Я" стал проповедником не в корыстных целях, не потому, а потому, что он понял так же как и вы Амира, что с Господом надо шагать. Он всегда поддержит и никогда не предаст. (Это я из ваших других постов понял).

2)."Я" стал проповедником, потому что это приносит мне большую материальную выгоду.

Как и фраза из фильма "Револьвер" (Кстати, фильм Достоин внимания): Мудрец говорит, что в мире есть только одно правило, от которого зависит наша Удача : Что это даёт мне ?!. 
1). Его интересует только Развитие Сознания. Потому он задаёт это вопрос. 
2). Ищет 100% материальную выгоду и не важно какой ценой.

Всё зависит какое Сознание. Сознание Кришны или сознание Васи. )

----------


## Амира

> Каждую ситуацию надо рассматривать как отдельно взятую. Не знаю сути сказанного Сатья дасом но точно могу сказать, что у сказанного одним человек и сказанным другим, может иметь разное значение.


Вы правы. Нужно рассматривать каждого отдельного человека. Ведь для себя мы сами выбираем тех личностей с которыми хотим общаться, которых хотим слушать. Так делает каждый разумный человек. Хотя я уже ничему не удивляюсь и вижу как это делают по приказу с выше, а не по велению сердца или разума. Или просто у человека нет собственного разума и он слушает потому что все слушают. Мы смотрим как человек живет, какие поступки совершает, какие качества проявляет, а в узком смысле мы просто берем и слушаем что говорит этот человек и уже по  тому что он говорит мы определяем для себя что это за человек, каково его сознание, полезно ли нам его слушать. А тем более когда у нас есть большой опыт, то мы для себя быстро определяем кто есть кто и кого нам слушать, а кого нет. Когда мы идем по пути сознания Кришны мы переживаем определенные уровни развития и на каждом уровне мы получаем определенный опыт. Тогда уже на себе мы знаем какие изменения соответствую какому уровню и легко можем увидеть эти уровни в других. Просто взять определенную лекцию этого человека послушать и для себя сделать определенные выводы. Если вы хотя бы один раз слушали лекцию Сатья даса то поймёте о чём я - впечатления не забываемые, если это ИСККОН, то наверное обратная - темная его сторона. Ругань, уголовный жаргон, черный юмор, и еще много чего вместе взятое из того с чем не хочется встречаться в материальном мире. Конечно не все лекторы (проповедники) так ярко выражают свое духовное состояние, некоторых распознать намного сложнее  :smilies: .

----------


## Дамир

Его проповедь не слушал. Если она в таком формате как вы описали, то с таким форматом даже знакомиться нет смыла для меня. Мне ближе формат который идёт от Враджендра Кумара Прабху (Особенно последние несколько лет)и Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху. Подчёркиваю *Слушать их проповедь.*

Принимать Авторитет Всецело и без остатка можно только на основании совершённых Поступков. Хорошо бы ученикам и тех кто знает их или своего Учителя\Гуру близко, написать  небольшую книгу рассказы, где можно было бы узнать о Действиях (Ведь они наверняка есть), которые проникли бы в самое сердце, как проникают истории из Махабхараты, где восхищаешься не только ты сам читающий, а Так же Сам Верховный Господь Кришна !

Могу сказать кто мой Герой Махабхараты : Карна и Драупади !

----------


## Амира

> Его проповедь не слушал. Если она в таком формате как вы описали, то с таким форматом даже знакомиться нет смыла для меня. Мне ближе формат который идёт от Враджендра Кумара Прабху (Особенно последние несколько лет)и Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху.


Я редко слушаю лекции. Предпочитаю формат книг. В чём по моему мнению преимущество книг - это общение с чистыми возвышенными преданными, изложение в книге максимально информативно, тщательно продумано. Каждое слово ценно и имеет значение, нет ничего лишнего и не важного.

Иногда, когда я пытаюсь слушать лекции, мне не очень нравится то что я там слышу из-за разных причин - формы изложения, понимания проповедника или из-за того что в часовой лекции полезной информации оказывается совсем немного. А вот в чём с вами соглашусь, так это в том что Враджендра Кумар прабху очень разумный преданный, мне нравится его мышление, его формат проповеди. Иногда слушаю его ответы на вопросы с большим удовольствием. С удовольствием слушаю также Бхакти Викашу Свами. 




> Подчёркиваю *Слушать их проповедь.*


Не очень поняла смысл этого предложения. Почему подчеркиваете?




> Могу сказать кто мой Герой Махабхараты : Карна и Драупади !


Интересно, почему Карна?  :smilies:

----------


## Дамир

Карна : Бесстрашный, Благородный, Ответственный, Почтительный, Добродетельный, Искренний, Человек Чести и Совести !
За всю свою Жизнь от рождения и до последней минуты жизни, Он совершил всего одну ошибку, когда принял участие в убийстве Абхиманью. Если бы не этот проступок, он не погиб бы от стрелы Арджуны. И даже совершив этот проступок, Всевышней Господь Кришна Лично высказывал Карне свои Восхищения !

Если бы у меня был сын, я дал бы ему имя Карна. Я восхищён Карной всем сердцем и хотел, чтобы мой сын обладал такими Качествами. Для меня Карна Сильно выделяющаяся Личность. Есть в нём, что-то такое, что я не могу описать словами, чего нет в других.

Хотелось бы видеть фильм, со всеми деталями, как отдельное повествование о Карне.

----------


## Амира

Ого, Дамир! Вы мы меня удивили до глубины души  :smilies: . Не ожидала от вас такого признания и таких горячих чувств. Хотя я и не разделяю ваших чувств к Карне, но сам факт того, что вы способны на такие чувства меня поразил, честное слово. Это достойно уважения.

Я бы только хотела добавить слова Чинтамани, которые она сказала Билвамангала Тхакуру: "Если бы у вас было столько же привязанности к Кришне, ваша жизнь увенчалась бы успехом". Не в упрек это говорю, просто всегда что-то достойное восхищения воспринимаю как то, благодаря чему можно было бы сделать что-то выдающееся в сознании Кришны.

----------


## Дамир

Спасибо Амира. Комплимент, это всегда приятно )

Я так однажды ответил начальнику участка : Если бы вы о людях думали так как думаете о кузовах, вы бы уже святым стали. )

Амира, восхищаться достоинствами которые есть в людях, это тоже восхищаться Господом. Ведь это Его проявление. Я не наделён Зрением, которым был наделён Арджуна, чтобы увидеть Вселенскую форму Господа и единственное, что остаётся, это видеть Его качества в разных людях. 

Отличие Господа от нас людей, что все эти качества вместе взятые от каждого, присутствуют все вместе в Нём одном.)

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Простите, что заставила отвечать на нескромный вопрос, большое спасибо за ответ.
> 
> 
> Просто вспомнила как Сатья дас рассказывал о себе в одной из лекций. Он говорил, приблизительно следующее: "Я был дураком и работал на обычной работе при этом мне денег не хватало даже на трамвай, потом я поумнел и стал проповедником. Теперь я не работаю и денег хватает на всё".
> Не дословно но в таком духе. Конечно дураки не работают они поумнели и стали проповедниками. И никто не скажет ничего плохого о своей работе, чего бы на самом деле не происходило, так как в ИСККОН всё же лучше работать чем на заводе, например. В чистоте, почёте и денег хватает. Но от таких проповедников не стоит ждать и того что своей работой они будут нести людям чистое преданное служение. Я понимаю, что проповедник должен на что-то жить и это нормально. Но только чистый преданный способен не превратить проповедь в работу. Вот в чем проблема.


Опять моё скромное ИМХО: какое отношение это имеет к проповеди? Проповедь Ш.П. описывал как распространение книг (или философии в них изложенной), святого имени и прасада. А здесь просто заработок. Я не очень понимаю, почему такую деятельность называют проповедью. Такое ощущение, что люди как-то оправдаться хотят или просто пыль в глаза пустить.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Простите, что заставила отвечать на нескромный вопрос, большое спасибо за ответ.
> 
> 
> Просто вспомнила как Сатья дас рассказывал о себе в одной из лекций. Он говорил, приблизительно следующее: "Я был дураком и работал на обычной работе при этом мне денег не хватало даже на трамвай, потом я поумнел и стал проповедником. Теперь я не работаю и денег хватает на всё".
> Не дословно но в таком духе. Конечно дураки не работают они поумнели и стали проповедниками. И никто не скажет ничего плохого о своей работе, чего бы на самом деле не происходило, так как в ИСККОН всё же лучше работать чем на заводе, например. В чистоте, почёте и денег хватает. Но от таких проповедников не стоит ждать и того что своей работой они будут нести людям чистое преданное служение. Я понимаю, что проповедник должен на что-то жить и это нормально. Но только чистый преданный способен не превратить проповедь в работу. Вот в чем проблема.


  из наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады:
"Нет, они не брахманы. Те, кто дает образование за деньги, они не брахманы. К примеру, мы даем лекции, просвещаем людей. Мы не говорим: "Платите нам за это"… Мы не просим денег: "Сначала заплатите, а потом можете приходить и изучать Бхагавад-гиту". Мы никогда так не говорим… Это собачий бизнес". 
(Шрила Прабхупада, беседа, 28 апреля 1977 года)

----------


## Светлана )

> из наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады:
> "Нет, они не брахманы. Те, кто дает образование за деньги, они не брахманы. К примеру, мы даем лекции, просвещаем людей. Мы не говорим: "Платите нам за это"… Мы не просим денег: "Сначала заплатите, а потом можете приходить и изучать Бхагавад-гиту". Мы никогда так не говорим… Это собачий бизнес". 
> (Шрила Прабхупада, беседа, 28 апреля 1977 года)


Сатья дас даёт лекции и семинары по психологии, которые потом выкладывает в интернет бесплатно. А не Бхагавад-Гиту за деньги. Принципиальная разница.

----------


## Aryan

> Почему у каждого гуру, проповедника свой сайт с реквизитами для пожертвований, свои духовные частные фирмы,...


 Духовные частные - новая форма собственности, джай  :umnik2:

----------


## Aryan

> Если вы хотя бы один раз слушали лекцию Сатья даса то поймёте о чём я - впечатления не забываемые, если это ИСККОН, то наверное обратная - темная его сторона. Ругань, уголовный жаргон, черный юмор, и еще много чего вместе взятое из того с чем не хочется встречаться в материальном мире.


Шура Балаганов, трудясь как сын л-та Шмидта, пересказывал брошюру "Восстание на броненосце Потемкин". Сергей же Яковлев( более известный как Сатья дас), пересказывает труды Р.Нарушевича в переводе на определенный сленг. Считать Яковлева проповедником странно- много ли пришли в СК из его аудитории? Конечно, преданное служение возможно во всех 3-х гунах, но все же...

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Я думаю, нам стоит перестать обсуждать конкретных личностей. В этом нет смысла здесь и никому не принесёт пользы.

----------


## Aryan

> Я думаю, нам стоит перестать обсуждать конкретных личностей. В этом нет смысла здесь и никому не принесёт пользы.


В топике есть слово "проповедь". Где проповедь, там и проповедники. Конечно, гораздо приятнее прославлять преданных.
Недавно узнал полный перевод известного латинского выражения: "Об отсуствующих ( ушедших- как вариант) или хорошо, или ничего", там есть дополнение "-кроме правды".

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> В топике есть слово "проповедь". Где проповедь, там и проповедники. Конечно, гораздо приятнее прославлять преданных.
> Недавно узнал полный перевод известного латинского выражения: "Об отсуствующих ( ушедших- как вариант) или хорошо, или ничего", там есть дополнение "-кроме правды".


Бхагаватам учит нас, что не стоит особо хвалить кого-то или критиковать, но из первого правила можно делать исключения. Ну и вспомните об аскезе речи - речь должна быть приятной, правдивой, благотворной... Давайте обсуждать проповедь, о конкретных людях все сделают свои выводы. Какой смысл "набрасывать"? Можно упомянуть человека в связи с основной темой, но зачем развивать?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Сатья дас даёт лекции и семинары по психологии, которые потом выкладывает в интернет бесплатно. А не Бхагавад-Гиту за деньги. Принципиальная разница.


Но зачем он называет это проповедью, а себя проповедником? Я сейчас не о конкретном человеке, а о целой прослойке. С одной стороны, они называют свою деятельность проповедью (когда им это выгодно и нужно как-то оправдать её перед преданными), с другой, когда им указывают пальцем на попытки "нажиться на духовном знании", они говорят, что это просто их профессиональная деятельность. Ещё раз я говорю о целой прослойке, а не конкретном человеке.

----------


## Амира

> Но зачем он называет это проповедью, а себя проповедником? Я сейчас не о конкретном человеке, а о целой прослойке. С одной стороны, они называют свою деятельность проповедью (когда им это выгодно и нужно как-то оправдать её перед преданными), с другой, когда им указывают пальцем на попытки "нажиться на духовном знании", они говорят, что это просто их профессиональная деятельность. Ещё раз я говорю о целой прослойке, а не конкретном человеке.


Да, поддерживаю.

----------


## Светлана )

> Но зачем он называет это проповедью, а себя проповедником? Я сейчас не о конкретном человеке, а о целой прослойке. С одной стороны, они называют свою деятельность проповедью (когда им это выгодно и нужно как-то оправдать её перед преданными), с другой, когда им указывают пальцем на попытки "нажиться на духовном знании", они говорят, что это просто их профессиональная деятельность. Ещё раз я говорю о целой прослойке, а не конкретном человеке.


Так понимаю, что обучение психологии - профессиональная деятельность, как вид не греховного поддержания себя и семьи. И Бхагавад-Гиту за деньги никто не читает. При этом параллельно ведут ещё и проповедь. Имхо, судя по людям, пришедшим к духовной практике в результате такого просвещения, вполне работает метод. 
Если сапожник чинит сапоги и при этом проповедует, то получает плату за починенные сапоги, а не за проповедь.
Психолог чинит ум, а не сапог, но смысл-то тот же...

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Так понимаю, что обучение психологии - профессиональная деятельность, как вид не греховного поддержания себя и семьи. И Бхагавад-Гиту за деньги никто не читает. При этом параллельно ведут ещё и проповедь. Имхо, судя по людям, пришедшим к духовной практике в результате такого просвещения, вполне работает метод. 
> Если сапожник чинит сапоги и при этом проповедует, то получает плату за починенные сапоги, а не за проповедь.
> Психолог чинит ум, а не сапог, но смысл-то тот же...


Это понятно, но Амира говорила совсем о другом. И в её "цитате" сам автор говорил о другом. Ну а о специалистах по психологии и обучении психологии я вообще молчу. Практически ничего из того, что делают наши проповедники к психологии имеет самое отдалённое отношение. Это проще назвать сферой развлечений, шоу.

----------


## Светлана )

> Практически ничего из того, что делают наши проповедники к психологии имеет самое отдалённое отношение. Это проще назвать сферой развлечений, шоу.


Смотря кто...и смотря что назвать психологией :doom:

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Смотря кто...и смотря что назвать психологией


Человека имеющего академическое образование очевидно. Большинство-же наших "психологов" в действительности работают в сфере развлечений. Кто-то и Камеди-клаб посматривает, чтобы были актуальные шуточки.

----------

